# worlds?



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

who here is going to the worlds?


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

As plans stand now I will see you there:wink:

Jake


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> As plans stand now I will see you there:wink:
> 
> Jake


i`ll see ya there to :wink:


Ryan


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I was invited to go but the national federation is low on money and want me to pay it all  so i probably wont go


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

im going. have you got yuor shoot times yet?


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

for wich countries are you going for ?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

rascal said:


> im going. have you got yuor shoot times yet?


i am not sure what about you?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i was invited but im not sure i gana go.


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

i am not sure what about you?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i'll find out on wednesday, we still haen't had our quailifiers.


----------



## diamond911 (Jan 31, 2006)

I shoot on 10:20 on course B and 11:40 on A


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im leavin tomorrow


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> who here is going to the worlds?


i am def. going but due to complications with school i wasnt able to get out to erie or indianna to qualify. Do you know if they have classes for non-qualifyers?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am leaving sunday for cabelas in pensilvania and then were heading to the resort thingy...:tongue:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

oh is this for 3D worlds? im going to worlds in Turkey.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> oh is this for 3D worlds? im going to worlds in Turkey.


ya the IBO worlds 
i am leaving tomorrow for the shoot


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i just got back from the shoot i tied for 8th place in ymr 13-14 
how did everyone else do?


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

i just got back also.........ended up 4th after the shoot off. 
ymr 13-14


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

rascal said:


> i just got back also.........ended up 4th after the shoot off.
> ymr 13-14


good shooting 
what courses did you shoot?


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

tru-force ss said:


> good shooting
> what courses did you shoot?


g and h in the shoot off we shot y


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

rascal said:


> g and h in the shoot off we shot y


i shot the same courses lol but i was i think 4 or 5 out of 5th place 
i found out before i shot the second day that i could of shot cub


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rascal said:


> i just got back also.........ended up 4th after the shoot off.
> ymr 13-14



Good work RASCAL!

Did you shoot with a crooked head or hat?:wink:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Good work RASCAL!
> 
> Did you shoot with a crooked head or hat?:wink:


head was straight....hat was crooked..and yes I wore a belt:wink:


----------

